#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Υποστύλωμα τραπεζοειδούς διατομής

## sundance

σε μια 5οροφη επειδη για αρχιτεκτονικους λογους θα διαμορφωθει κεκλιμενη προεξοχη, σκεφτομαι να διαμορφωσω κατα το παρακατω σχημα το υποστυλωμα του ισογειου, ωστε πανω να πατησει ελαφρυ δικτυωμα που θα διαμορφωσει με τσιμεντοσανιδα το υπολοιπο ανωθεν τμημα της κεκλιμενης προεξοχης.

το υποστυλωμα ξεκιναει 50/50 απο τη βαση του και συνεχιζει ετσι μετα τα 3 μετρα υψος.



πρεπει να προσομοιωθει αυτη η κεκλιμενη μορφη του υποστυλωματος στο στατικο μοντελο? (3 υποστυλωματα της προσοψης θα ειναι ετσι)

και πως οπλιζεται? επιδερμικος οπλισμος? η  θα μπουν και τσερκια σε ολο το κεκλιμενο?

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσες να θεωρήσεις ότι έχεις ένα υποστύλωμα σταθερής διατομής 50/50 σ' όλο το ύψος και έτσι να το οπλίσεις.
Το υπόλοιπο τμήμα του τραπεζίου να διαμορφωθεί με τσιμεντοσανίδα.
Εφόσον στο άνω ελεύθερο μέρος του στύλου θα εδράζεται κάποια ελαφριά κατασκευή, μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις ένα βραχύ πρόβολο στο άνω μέρος του στύλου.

Διαφορετικά, πώς θα προσομοιώσεις την μεταβλητή διατομή του στύλου;
Με τρία τμήματα ύψους 1μ και τη μέση διατομή του τμήματος;
Είναι λύση ανάγκης όταν το λογισμικό δεν σου παρέχει τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία. Σίγουρα όχι η καλύτερη επιλογή.

Ο επιδερμικός οπλισμός ορίζεται στην §15.6 του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 και είναι πρόσθετος οπλισμός ρηγμάτωσης.

----------


## Kostas2002

Και εγώ σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση ακολούθησα τη λύση κατασκευής με τσιμεντοσανίδα για το κεκλιμένο τμήμα.
Με το FESPA (που δουλεύεις και εσύ αν θυμάμαι καλά) δεν είδα άλλη λύση....

----------


## sundance

υπαρχουν 2 μειονεκτηματα σε αυτο που προτεινετε:

1. δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει μακροχρονια προβλημα στο πλεισιο, αφου θα τραβηχτει μεχρι κατω, απο την αναπηδηση του νερου.

2. ετσι θα στηριζεται μονο στην κατακορυφη πλευρα του στυλου, ενω με τον τροπο που λεω θα εχω και 2 οριζοντιες στηριξεις, στην οριζοντια ανω πλευρα του τραπεζιου.

kostas2002 εκανες βραχυ προβολο, ή απλα κοχλιωση στην κατακορυφη πλευρα του στυλου? δεν μου καθεται καλα αυτος ο τροπος.

----------


## Xάρης

1. Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Σε πιο πλαίσιο αναφέρεσαι;

2. Ποιο θα στηρίζεται; Το ελαφρύ δικτύωμα; Αν κατασκευάσεις βραχείς προβόλους το ελαφρύ δικτύωμα θα εδράζεται όπως και αν ο στύλος ήταν συμπαγής τραπεζοειδούς διατομής.

Μ' ένα σκίτσο θα γινόσουν πιο κατανοητός.

Υ.Γ.: Κάνοντας διπλό κλικ στη φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτεις, δες τι επιλογές σου εμφανίζονται. Ενδιαφέρουσες!

----------


## sundance

1. το ελαφρυ πλαισιο/δικτυωμα στο οποιο θα 'φορεθουν' οι τσιμεντοσανιδες.

2. εννοω αν δεν γινει βραχυς προβολος.

ισως κανω αλλη στιγμη σκιτσο.

----------


## sundance

η 1η λυση δεν μου εμπνεει τοση σιγουρια (κοχλιωσεις στην κατακορυφη πλευρα)

η 2η λυση μεταβιβαζει στην οριζοντια πλευρα του στυλου ενα μερος του φορτιου, το οποιο δινει μια αισθηση ασφαλειας, αφου δεν εξαρτασαι τοσο απο την σωστη κοχλιωση του πλαισιου στο υποστυλωμα.



υγ. καλο...δεν το ηξερα.  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Xάρης

1. Τσιμεντοσανίδα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, όχι γυψοσανίδα. Κανένα πρόβλημα από το νερό.

2. Την τραπεζοειδή διατομή του στύλου την επέλεξες γιατί ήθελες να στηρίξεις κάτι. Αυτό που προτείνω είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις βραχύ πρόβολο.

Υ.Γ.: Ίσως δεν κατάλαβα καλά. Τον βραχύ πρόβολο εννοώ να τον κατασκευάσεις στην κορυφή του στύλου γιατί εκεί θα στηρίξεις κάτι (ή μήπως όχι).

----------


## sundance

1. εννοω ομως την υγρασια που μπορει να ερχεται σε επαφη με το μεταλλικο πλαισιο.

2. την 1η λυση πως την βλέπεις? (τριγωνικο πλαισιο, μεχρι κατω)

----------


## Xάρης

1. Καταρχήν ο μεταλλικός σκελετός είναι γαλβανιζέ και χρησιμοποιείται και σε εξωτερικές εφαρμογές ή σε λουτρά όπου υπάρχει υψηλή υγρασία. 
Επίσης, επειδή το τρίγωνο σβήνει στη βάση του στύλου, ο μεταλλικός σκελετός δεν θα ακουμπά στο έδαφος.
Όλος ο μεταλλικός σκελετός θα είναι καλυμμένος από τσιμεντοσανίδες και θα είναι εμφανής.

2. Αυτήν θα επέλεγα ως πιο απλή και πιο "ευέλικτη" με την έννοια ότι αν αργότερα το μετανιώσουν οι ιδιοκτήτες, αφαιρούν το πρόσθετο πλαίσιο από τσιμεντοσανίδες και έχουν ένα ορθογωνικό πλαίσιο από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.
Εννοείται ότι τα φορτία είναι μικρά, ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα με τις στηρίζεις (βύσματα) διότι όλα αυτά είναι πιστοποιημένα, έχουν προδιαγραφές τις οποίες όταν τις τηρείς δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

> Εννοείται ότι τα φορτία είναι μικρά, ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα με τις  στηρίζεις (βύσματα) διότι όλα αυτά είναι πιστοποιημένα, έχουν  προδιαγραφές τις οποίες όταν τις τηρείς δεν έχεις κανένα  πρόβλημα.


πιστοποιημενα ομως για συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες. δεν ξερω αν μια τετοια καλυπτεται? η κεκλιμενη εφαρμογη που αναφερω θα εχει υψος περιπου 18μ. (6 οροφοι)





> Και εγώ σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση ακολούθησα τη λύση κατασκευής με τσιμεντοσανίδα για το κεκλιμένο τμήμα.


μπορεις να δωσεις μερικες ακομη πληροφοριες?

----------


## Kostas2002

Ακολούθησα την πρακτική του σχήματος 1. Αλλά για ύψος στύλου 4μ, όχι 18μ
Ο στύλος ξεκινούσε από 40εκ κάτω και επάνω ήταν 80εκ.
Δεν είχα ασχοληθεί όμως με το κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι για να σου πω λεπτομέρειες της κατασκευής του τριγώνου...
Στο δικό σου πόσο θα είναι το μήκος της επάνω πλευράς;;;;

----------


## sundance

ακολουθησες το αριστερα σχημα εδω?

εμενα θα ξεκιναει 0 κατω και 3μ πανω.

----------


## Kostas2002

WOW. Δηλαδή θα έχεις ένα ανεστραμμένο τρίγωνο με βάση 2.50μ και ύψος 18μ!!!!! 
Το βάρος της τσιμεντοσανίδας θα είναι κοντά στα 1000kg. Αν το κάνεις από σκυρόδεμα θα έχει 22,5m3 σκυροδέματος, βάρους 54tn!!!!! 
Μεγάλη κατασκευή....

----------


## sundance

ακριβως, περιπου 1.100kg.

μα ποιος ειπε για σκυροδεμα? δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση...

υγ. αν γινονταν απο σκυροδεμα θα ειχα περιπου 13,5 κ.μ

----------

